# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx Halloween Weekend



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We will be making noise the Krave in Airdrie Alberta on Friday October 28th and on Saturday October 29th we will be rokkin the Border Crossing in Calgary! Both nights are Halloween themed with specials and prizes. Please visit the venues website or social media for all the details.


----------

